# MTB Fun-Park Todtnau



## freewheel_burning (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
wollt mal n Thread aufmachen, wo ma so alles Aktuelle übern MTB Fun-Park in Todtnau  posten können(Streckenänderungen,Termine,...). Hier könn ma auch Termine festlegen, an denen Todtnau mal wirklich von uns allen gerockt wird . Bilder sind klar auch erwünscht. 
MfG Jens


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. Februar 2004)

juhu , freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freewheel_burning (17. Februar 2004)

Hab aus "sicheren Quellen" gehört, dass die gesamte Achterbahn weiter nach rechts (von oben her) auf ne freie Wiese kommt. Der Axel vom fome hat gmeint, da kommt sicher n richtig fetter Zielsprung hin.


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. Februar 2004)

die zieleinfahrt müssen sie weiter nach links verlegen weil dort wo die ursprüngliche war die rodelbahn ankommt. ??
ausserdem habe ich gehört das auch oben richtig fette sprünge reinkommen sollen , die strecke teilweise ein völlig neuen verlauf bekommt.
und ich habe irgendwo gehört das die garage abgerissen wird und ein neuer shop hinkommt , aber teilweise wohl auch gerüchte


----------



## freewheel_burning (17. Februar 2004)

das mit der Rodelbahn stimmt glaub scho, insgesamt sollen so um die 60 t Erde verbaut werden. Des meiste kommt aber eh auf den Wildride, gut 3/4 der DH bleiben wohl wie 2003.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (19. Februar 2004)

des mit der rodelbah is irgendwie doof  bis nächstes jah soll es aber nen doppelsessellift geben!


----------



## freewheel_burning (19. Februar 2004)

Doof is das nich, weil da n neues totgeiles Zielstück auf die Wiese kommt. Ich rechne mal mit nem super geilen Zielsprung, ich glaub der Felix lässt sich da net lumpen....


----------



## freewheel_burning (20. Februar 2004)

Erster ganz lockerer und änderbarer Termin:
*4.4.04*
Is der erste Tag der Saison, s Wochenende drauf is Ostern. Aber eigentlich is es ja lustig, wenn viel Leute da sind. 
Was meint ihr??


----------



## Skanker (20. Februar 2004)




----------



## Sherman (20. Februar 2004)

DH airtime schrieb:
			
		

> Erster ganz lockerer und änderbarer Termin:
> *4.4.04*
> Is der erste Tag der Saison, s Wochenende drauf is Ostern. Aber eigentlich is es ja lustig, wenn viel Leute da sind.
> Was meint ihr??




Mh jo ne Stunde Wartezeit pro Abfahrt und überall auf der Strecke stehen Leute rum ...

vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber viele Leute sind shice...


----------



## freewheel_burning (20. Februar 2004)

Des is aba immer so am Sonntag in Todtnau . Ob ma jetz noch ne Minute länger warten pro Abfahrt oder net. Mer müssn ja net so viele Pausen machen. Naja, des Wochenende drauf wär Ostern also vermutlich noch mehr los. Mal schaun, wie gesagt, des is nur mal n Vorschlag. Mich juckts einfach, mir mal wieder nen Safety Jacket anzuziehen und richtig goil abzugehen, ohne Hochschieben und selberbaun der Strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (25. Februar 2004)

also ich bin da ab dem tag an dem es erstmals 20 grad hat , 17,5 reichen notfalls auch schon. 
wenn man künftig noch mit eifrigen rodelkindern den lift teilen muss kanns schon sein das man ne weile ansteht  
und nen doppelmayer ausklink 6er werden sie wohl nicht hinbauen....
naja.. vielleicht wird die bierbar größer


----------



## freewheel_burning (26. Februar 2004)

20 muss net sein, ab 15 isses perfekt, schwitzt ma net so. Hab den Ben vor n paar Tagen gsehen, der hat gemeint, dass sie des Zielstück noch net fertig habn wegem Schnee. So langsam wirds aba mal Zeit.


----------



## freewheel_burning (16. März 2004)

Also wer wäre an Ostern dabei?? Viel los is in Todtnau immer, also bitte keine Ausreden, da muss man ja warten .


----------



## j.e.t. (16. März 2004)

also ab Ostern bin ich dann mit Jahreskarte wieder fast jedes Wochenende in Todtnau!!!


----------



## freewheel_burning (17. März 2004)

j.e.t. schrieb:
			
		

> also ab Ostern bin ich dann mit Jahreskarte wieder fast jedes Wochenende in Todtnau!!!


Was zahlst eigentlich für de Karte?? Bist jetz 18? Hast ein Auto?


----------



## j.e.t. (17. März 2004)

ab 27. April hab ich n Auto also grade passend zum Anfang der Saison!!!
Preis weiß ich net genau jedenfalls billiger wie jedes Jahr vorher immer ne Tageskarte hab ich schon ausgerechnet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freewheel_burning (17. März 2004)

Fein. Komms dann immer allein oder kennst schon Biker in deiner Umgebung, die mal mitkommen würden nach Todtnau? Was für ne Kiste wirdsn eigentlich?


----------



## j.e.t. (18. März 2004)

soll mal n T4 werden aber das kann noch dauern erstmal son kleinen alten Mitsubishi Colt! DH Dirt Dual Freeride Trial sowas kennt hier kein Mensch, wie die dich schon immer anglotzen wenn du hier mal was machst! hab mir überall fette Sprünge gebaut, die so dumme Kinder immer wieder kaputt machen, hier hat noch niemand was davon gehört das man mit nem "Fahrrad" fliegen kann!!!


----------



## freewheel_burning (18. März 2004)

Kriegsch des Stab Primo in den Colt rein. Der Freund von meiner Schwester hat auch einen. Bei nem Snowboard wirds schon knapp. Oder kannst die Rücksitze umklappen?
Ich würd mal in nen Stuggi-Thread schauen ob du da irgendwelche Leute aus deiner Umgebung kennenlernst.


----------



## j.e.t. (19. März 2004)

da passen sogar 3 Leute+Gepäck+Werkzeug+beide Räder(VR u. Sattelstütze nur raus) rein!!! 
Leute aus Stuttgart, Ulm und Nürnberg kenn ich schon einige aber die fahrn halt meistens nur DJ übrigens die Zabo-Trails in Nürnberg einfach nur   !!!


----------



## j.e.t. (19. März 2004)

neues TODTNAU Update+Infos 2004 jetzt auf http://www.mtb-fun-park.de


----------



## Dr. Dirt (19. März 2004)

mmmhh...bis jetzt war ich eh erst einmal in todtnau(zum fahren)aber des war geil! un des anstehen nervt halt schon e weng...is allerdings besser als laufen!an dem samstag wo ich dort war gings aber noch direkt(nur so 10min höchstens) 
@jens:wie komsch du eigentlich immer nach todtnau? fahren da züge von lörrach aus oder wie?


----------



## freewheel_burning (19. März 2004)

DHpro schrieb:
			
		

> mmmhh...bis jetzt war ich eh erst einmal in todtnau(zum fahren)aber des war geil! un des anstehen nervt halt schon e weng...is allerdings besser als laufen!


Kannst ja hochfahren *gg*.m Ne,des is kein Stress.Für den Preis is es echt ok. Aufn Schauinsland zahlt man 10 pro Fahrt! Und da hat man nur Singletrails.


			
				DHpro schrieb:
			
		

> @jens:wie komsch du eigentlich immer nach todtnau? fahren da züge von lörrach aus oder wie?


Nein. Bis Zell (ca. auf halber Strecke) und nicht weiter. Busse nehmen einem nicht mit. Du kannst entweder die umständliche Methode machen: Mitm Zug nach Freiburg, dann mitm Bus, der dich mitnimmt, weiter nach Todtnau. Aber was der j.e.t. über den Colt schreibt.... dann könntest du nach Brombach fahren und wir könnten dich im Golf mitnehmen( auch wenns eng wird ). Mal nur so ne Frage, wir haben uns gestern noch gefragt, wie man eigentlich Tegge schreibt.


----------



## j.e.t. (19. März 2004)

DH airtime schrieb:
			
		

> Mal nur so ne Frage, wir haben uns gestern noch gefragt, wie man eigentlich Tegge schreibt.


genau so!!!


----------



## freewheel_burning (19. März 2004)

Falschpost


----------



## j.e.t. (19. März 2004)

kann's sein das KK für KleinKanada steht undnet für Todtnau da gibts auch diese Jahr kein RoadGap!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freewheel_burning (19. März 2004)

Ach deshalb, ich hab den Typ auch schon gefragt, was für nen Road-Gap er meint. Hat sich aber schon so angehört. Schreib ich halt Falschpost hin.


----------



## freewheel_burning (20. März 2004)

Ach deshalb, ich hab den Typ auch schon gefragt, was für nen Road-Gap er meint. Hat sich aber schon so angehört. Schreib ich halt Falschpost hin. 
*Achja jetz is es amtlich*.... http://www.mtb-fun-park.de/?s=1&id=13


----------



## dreck-surfer (1. April 2004)

hat vielleicht mal wer gesehen, wie es jetzt in todtnau aussieht, strecke fertig? bis zur eröffnung ists ja nur noch ne gute woche.


----------



## Gero (1. April 2004)

strecke ist nicht fertig. die haben gestern und vorgestern nochmal nen paar hundert tonnen lehm bekommen (wir auch   ) die strecken sind wohl ziemlich stark verlegt worden und in todtnau gibt es dieses jahr eine kürzere saison, da im august glaube ich mit dem bau der neuen liftanlage begonnen wird.... und nebenbei wird zur zeit auch noch an der rodelanlage gebaut, also dauerhafter lkw verkehr is da oben auch noch.....


----------



## Hann!bal (2. April 2004)

weis jemand was genaueres zu Wetterlage?? Wollte nämlich Ostern hin..wäre echt nett wenn mir das einer Sagen könnte weil auf Schnee und Matsch steh ich im Moment nichmehr so..


----------



## dreck-surfer (2. April 2004)

wenn das wetter so weitermacht dürft das eigentlich kein problem darstellen.
http://www.downhiller.de/Downhiller 2002/Wetter.html
aber wenn die strecke nicht fertig werden würde bis da hin zögs mich glaub eher nach wildbad, keinen bock auf ne halbfertige strecke irgendwie...


----------



## freewheel_burning (2. April 2004)

Ouuuh ne, was n Shice!! Es soll ab morgen jeden Tag mal regnen bis zum 12.4.   .
Egal, ich geh trotzdem ziemlich sicher, is mindestens net so viel los  .... Wofür hat man denn fette Schlappen am Radl und Regenzeugs ??


----------



## j.e.t. (4. April 2004)

@jens: wird dieses Jahr doch'n RoadGap in Todtnau geben!!!


----------



## freewheel_burning (4. April 2004)

j.e.t. schrieb:
			
		

> @jens: wird dieses Jahr doch'n RoadGap in Todtnau geben!!!


     Wo?? Wie?? Ab wann?? Weisst du genaueres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.e.t. (4. April 2004)

guckst du hier: http://www.downhiller.de bis jetzt sieht er noch net so groß aus aber ich hoff der wird noch viiiiiieeeeeeel größer!!!


----------



## dreck-surfer (5. April 2004)

dann wirds nix mit dem drop ausm ddd-r&l-board?    
und wo genau soll das roadgap sein, da wo sich dh und wildride das erste mal kreuzen?


----------



## Hann!bal (5. April 2004)

hi, gibts im näheren Umkreis, nen Specialized Dealer?? Da ich keine Lust habe mir jetzt noch für teures Geld nen Schaltauge zu kaufen, und es dann doch nich brauch...nur falls was passiert...


----------



## blackforest (5. April 2004)

Hann!bal schrieb:
			
		

> hi, gibts im näheren Umkreis, nen Specialized Dealer?? Da ich keine Lust habe mir jetzt noch für teures Geld nen Schaltauge zu kaufen, und es dann doch nich brauch...nur falls was passiert...




Hild in Freiburg hat glaub Specialized. Hat auch ne Homepage. Weiß aber nicht wie die heißt.


----------



## Janne4ever (5. April 2004)

Hild ist Spezi Händler ,ist bei der neuen Messe.

http://www.hild-radwelt.de/index1.htm


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. April 2004)

toll , jetzt haben wir wir ein nettes schneechaos da oben , könnte wetten das sich der saisonauftakt ein wenig verschieben wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.e.t. (6. April 2004)

willst mich verarschen ich fahr trotzdem auch wenn n meter schnee liegt


----------



## freewheel_burning (6. April 2004)

Jepp, wofür hat man denn High Roller 2,7"??   
Ich denke, ich komme am Ostermontag.  
*Wenn das mal keine hammergeile Saison wird,...??!!*


----------



## freewheel_burning (6. April 2004)




----------



## freewheel_burning (6. April 2004)




----------



## [email protected]!t (7. April 2004)

hoffen wir das nich noch mehr fällt , ich bin mehr als ungehalten über die momentane wetterlage zumal ich momentan urlaub habe und mir die todtnaueröffnung schon diese woche gewünscht hätte.
nur kenne ich mein scheiss pech und könnte wetten das so viel schnee fällt das ich sa so mo nicht fahren darf......


----------



## freewheel_burning (7. April 2004)

Ach, nur nicht den Sand in den Kopf stecken.   
http://www.wetter.com/home/extern/ex_search.php?ms=1&ss=1&sss=1&id=33195&type=PLZ
Sieht doch gar net so schlecht aus. Ich bin am Montag so gegen 11 da.  
*Mist, die haben gar net auf am Ostermontag, oder doch?? Wenn nein komm i halt am Sonntag.*


----------



## ykcor (7. April 2004)

oder wolln ma schon FR gehen? da wird noch weniger los sein...


----------



## freewheel_burning (8. April 2004)

Mmmhh?? Der Axel vom fome is auf jeden Fall scho mal da. Und sowieso: das is der 1. tag der Season. Vergleicht man das mit Schopfe: Normalerweise 4-6 Rider, bei der Eröffnung: über 40 Rider + ne Menge Zuschauer.... 
@André. Hasch dich eigentlich scho für den Bike Jam angemeldet?? Was kosten??


----------



## ykcor (8. April 2004)

DH airtime schrieb:
			
		

> @André. Hasch dich eigentlich scho für den Bike Jam angemeldet?? Was kosten??



nee habsch noch nich^^

mfG


----------



## freewheel_burning (8. April 2004)

*Wenns Wedda mitspielt, geh ich doch schon morgen, mein Bike hab isch doch schon heut fertig. Also, wie siehts aus?? Wer is da??  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (8. April 2004)

DH airtime schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenns Wedda mitspielt, geh ich doch schon morgen, mein Bike hab isch doch schon heut fertig. Also, wie siehts aus?? Wer is da??  *



also ich wär dabei. bloss ich weiss noch nich ernsthaft wie ich hinkomm...

mfG


----------



## freewheel_burning (8. April 2004)

glaub, von freiburg aus fahrn shuttelbusse. frag am besten mal den felix auf der hp.


----------



## ykcor (8. April 2004)

DH airtime schrieb:
			
		

> glaub, von freiburg aus fahrn shuttelbusse. frag am besten mal den felix auf der hp.



ich schreib em glei ma ne mail.
und wie kommt man abends wieder runter? au mit dem shuttle?

mfG


----------



## ykcor (8. April 2004)

so. ich hab ihm ma ne mail geschrieben. wie kommst du hin?

mfG


----------



## freewheel_burning (8. April 2004)

privatshuttle  
mei Indanet is mal wieder am arsh . zum Glück is meine schwesta im urlaub, dann kann i hier was posten, bisses bei mir wieder läuft.
also bis morgen. isch guck, dass ich hier so halbzehn bis 10 wegkomm, fahrzeit ca. 50 min.
CU


----------



## ykcor (8. April 2004)

DH airtime schrieb:
			
		

> privatshuttle
> mei Indanet is mal wieder am arsh . zum Glück is meine schwesta im urlaub, dann kann i hier was posten, bisses bei mir wieder läuft.
> also bis morgen. isch guck, dass ich hier so halbzehn bis 10 wegkomm, fahrzeit ca. 50 min.
> CU



ich weiss noch nich wie ich hinkomm... ichn hoff der felix antowortet noch...    ansonsten halt bruder anbetteln...

mfG


----------



## blackforest (9. April 2004)

Diese Shuttlebusse sind Müll. Die nehmen nämlich keine Räder mit. Aber der Felix nimmt normalerweise Leute aus Freiburg einfach mit seinem VW-Bus mit. Mußt halt entsprechend früh da sein!!


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. April 2004)

Na ??????

Wie Wars Denn ???


----------



## freewheel_burning (10. April 2004)

ganz ok. bis zur hälfte liegt halt noch schnee und die oberen sprünge waren noch nicht springbar . matschig halt, und manchmal habn die spurrillen genervt. 
ein gebrochener benest- und ein angebrochener stab primo-rahmen. und bei der letzten abfahrt bin i ganz oben nach dem rothaus-drop ausgerutscht und hab ma mein lenker inn bauch gehaun .
naja hoff mal, dass des wetter einfach noch besser wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (10. April 2004)

oh....   
und wie ist der neue streckenabschnitt und das neue zeugs am wildride ?
der neue dh drop dens auf den fotos gibt ?

fragen über fragen


----------



## freewheel_burning (10. April 2004)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> und wie ist der neue streckenabschnitt und das neue zeugs am wildride ?
> der neue dh drop dens auf den fotos gibt ?


der letzte teil der DH is noch recht gut geworden. paar steile anlieger un so. da soll aber bald noch n zielsprung reinkommen.
der DH-Drop is vermutlich ins Wasser gefallen, k.a. wo der hätte sein sollen. die strecke verläuft einfach wie die alte bis nach der dicken wurzel und diesem kleinen absatz, anstatt der linkskurve vor dem letzen tretstück kommt ne rechtskurve, minidrop, anlieger und dann der letze DH-teil.
zum wildride: is halt auch noch net fertig. bis jetz gibts 2 neue, etwas größere doubles im wald, so n überfetter table, weiss net, ob der überhaupt irgendwie richtig springbar is, is schon recht lang und sehr schmal, und so n fetter haufen erde, wo man noch net weiss, was es mal werden soll.
zum table: da stand gestern so ne frau mitm bike drauf, plötzlich schreit sie, fällt um und kullert den hang runter,   also breit isser wirklich net, vor allem weil die erde abrutscht. Die 2 alten tables am anfang sind verschwunden.


----------



## $TUNE$ (12. April 2004)

Fett! will auch nach todtnau!!!  der benest der gebrochen ist war der schwarz? ist der von dem der mal ein paar bilder hier gepostet hat?


----------



## waldman (12. April 2004)

do isser.
is das vom rockthehouse oder eben andré


----------



## ykcor (12. April 2004)

joa is meine. da musst aber des andere pic au noch zeigen 

http://free.pages.at/n1c0l41/benest25.jpg

mfG


----------



## waldman (12. April 2004)

jop, hab grad nur des gefunden 
wieso gehn bei mir eigentlich die smilies nicht ?? da is immer son kreuz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (12. April 2004)

jop, hab grad nur des gefunden 
wieso gehn bei mir eigentlich die smilies nicht ?? da is immer son kreuz


----------



## freewheel_burning (12. April 2004)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> wieso gehn bei mir eigentlich die smilies nicht ?? da is immer son kreuz


is bei allen so. genauso wie die fettschreibung, unterstreichen,....


----------



## j.e.t. (13. April 2004)

also:
1. zwischen Rothausdrop und Anlieger is jetzt noch n Roadgap (@Jens bin am WE noch weiter gefahren am SA war schon kein Schnee mehr auf der Strecke auf'm Wildride aber an manchen Stellen 40cm tiefe Pfützen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jedenfalls bin ich's Roadgap schon gesprungen is sau schwer dann noch durch den Anlieger zu kommen weil du für das Teil voll schnell sein musst)
2. bevor das Tretstück
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zum letzten DH Abschnitt kam geht's jetzt nach rechts und ab da is die Strecke komplett neu wird aber noch immer weiter gebaut noch lang net fertig zB kommt zw die beiden letzten Anlieger noch'n großer Double usw
3. der Rest der Strecke is bis jetzt wie er war aber net mehr lange es wird zB n neuen Wiesensprung geben 
also es wird sich dieses Jahr noch viel verändern
4. im neuen Streckenabschnitt ist übrigens der Verlauf der Strecke am Rennen ein bischen anders da der Waldboden sonst zu schnell kaputt gehen würde wird diese Änderung nur am Rennen so sein dort is dann auch der neue Drop(is aber net wirklich groß)!!!


----------



## freewheel_burning (13. April 2004)

jo, des meiste wusst ich auch schon , ansonsten bin ich vielleicht nächstes we wieder da....


----------



## freewheel_burning (13. April 2004)

sind jetz eigentlich alle sprünge wieder frei und springbar??


----------



## j.e.t. (13. April 2004)

jep!!!


----------



## freewheel_burning (14. April 2004)

*freu*  
dann bin ich wohl dieses we wieder da. is der roadgap eigentlich imma noch fahrbar, ich bins letztes mal gefahren??


----------



## freewheel_burning (18. April 2004)

nun,
war heut wieder dort und es war einfach nur geil. nur ein paar kleine pfützchen (hab meine brille nich einmal geputzt), alles recht trocken sonst. der anlieger hinterm roadgap is jetz mindestens doppelt so hoch wie letztes jahr (letzten SO hab ich nich drauf geachtet) und spurrillen gabs auch nur noch ein paar und dann aber hart und net so matschig.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (14. Mai 2004)

ROCKthaHOUSE schrieb:
			
		

> joa is meine. da musst aber des andere pic au noch zeigen
> 
> http://free.pages.at/n1c0l41/benest25.jpg
> 
> mfG




Hi  

wie ist denn das passiert ?
Und hast du inzwischen nen neuen Rahmen ?

An Alle : bin vom 20- 23 Mai in Freiburg (weiss jemand ob am 20 Mai auch offen ist ? ), wer hätte Lust an einem oder allen Tagen nach Todtnau mitzukommen ? 


MfG

Artur


----------



## j.e.t. (14. Mai 2004)

ab 20. mai jede woche von mo-so auf    
(also 20.5. auch schon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (15. Mai 2004)

Dr.Zoidberg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> wie ist denn das passiert ?
> Und hast du inzwischen nen neuen Rahmen ?
> ...



du... vielleicht am 23. wenn ichs bike wieder fertig krieg... weil meine gustel is ausgelaufen.
was ich damit gemacht hab kannste in der gallery begutachten...^^


----------



## Gero (15. Mai 2004)

Neuer Lift aufs Todtnauer Hasenhorn  

Regierungspräsidium erteilt Baurecht / Sommerrodelbahn droht kein Stopp der Bauarbeiten 

TODTNAU (th). Aufatmen im Todtnauer Ferienland am Fuß des Feldbergs: Das Regierungspräsidium hat den geplanten Bau einer neuen Sesselbahn zum Hasenhorn genehmigt, und zudem wird es keinen Stopp beim Bau einer Sommerrodelbahn geben. Mit ihrem Planfeststellungsbeschluss hat die Freiburger Aufsichtsbehörde baurechtlich den Weg frei gemacht für eine Doppelsesselliftanlage mit neuer Tal- und Bergstation. Die 950 Meter lange Anlage, die einen Höhenunterschied von 365 Metern überwindet, ersetzt einen aus den 50er Jahren stammenden Lift. Statt 250 können von Anfang Juli an 400 Personen pro Stunde von Todtnau aufs Hasenhorn befördert werden, samt Mountainbike oder Rodelschlitten. Regierungspräsident Sven von Ungern-Sternberg wertet das Projekt als "großen Gewinn für die Stadt Todtnau", weil es "umweltverträglich" die Attraktivität des Ferienorts erhöhe. 

Gegen den Bau der dazugehörigen Sommerrodelbahn am Hasenhorn hatte ein Anwohner Einspruch erhoben, weil er zu viel Lärm befürchtet. Beim Regierungspräsidium hatte er mit seinem Einspruch keinen Erfolg, worauf er beim Verwaltungsgericht Freiburg klagte. Zugleich forderte er, weil mit dem Rodelbahnbau plangemäß begonnen worden war, einen aufschiebende Wirkung seiner Klage. Diesen Antrag hat das Verwaltungsgericht jetzt abgewiesen, was Todtnaus Bürgermeister Andreas Wießner als Erfolg und "positives Zeichen" für das Hauptverfahren vor dem Verwaltungsgericht wertet


----------



## freewheel_burning (21. Mai 2004)

JUHU!!!!
sobald des wetter wieder besser is, komm ich au mal wieder nach todtnau!!

CU


----------



## ykcor (21. Mai 2004)

DH airtime schrieb:
			
		

> JUHU!!!!
> sobald des wetter wieder besser is, komm ich au mal wieder nach todtnau!!
> 
> CU



wetter is mir egal... sobald mei bike wieder fahrbereit is bin ich in todtnau...


----------



## j.e.t. (12. Juli 2004)

DM Zeitplan: http://www.mtb-fun-park.de/?s=1&id=17


----------



## Koeni (6. August 2004)

Hallo Südländer!
Wir("Sonntagsfahrer" aus'm Stuttgart-Forum) kommen Euch morgen und übermorgen mal 'ne Runde besuchen. Wir haben ein Hot Chili, ein Big Hit, ein Intense M1 und ein Stinky. Wer uns erkennt darf uns gerne anlabern.
Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## ykcor (6. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Südländer!
> Wir("Sonntagsfahrer" aus'm Stuttgart-Forum) kommen Euch morgen und übermorgen mal 'ne Runde besuchen. Wir haben ein Hot Chili, ein Big Hit, ein Intense M1 und ein Stinky. Wer uns erkennt darf uns gerne anlabern.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich.




wir sin SA und SO auch in todtnau. einmal mit nem LAST HERB (schalom), einem M1 (luniz) und einem BENEST HATCHET DH (ich).

man wird sich sehen 

bis denn


----------

